# AUX Input



## GAPF1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Can anyone tell me whether the OEM audio system in the A6 has an AUX input? Looking at A6 around 2003/2004.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: AUX Input (GAPF1)*

Hey Gapf1
I do not believe so. There are a few options in the "audio links" section on http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GAPF1 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: AUX Input (Massboykie)*

Hey, thanks Massboykie. I was afraid that would be the answer!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: AUX Input (GAPF1)*

Yeah...
Depending on how fancy you want to get it looks like you'll be spending between about $100 to $180. I was also looking into this for my A6.
For around a $100 (probably less) you can get the AUX interface, that uses the rear CD changer connection on the OEM stereo. You can then connect your ipod etc to it, but you will still need to use the ipods controls to "navigate" the songs etc. The more expensive ones allow you to use the steering wheel and car's stereo buttons to navigate the playlists etc. This is what I would prefer, so I am saving a little longer







Also make sure you get the right one, if you have the in-dash changer (like me - Symphany II I think) you might also need another piece. more $$








Cheers
Massboykie


----------

